# 10 years, 3 bettas



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

I got my first betta when I was 6. His name was dazzling- I was convinced he was a girl! My parents had decided to get me and my brothers each a betta, mostly to teach us about caring for our things. I fell in love with Dazzling, a beautiful red veiltail. My mom and I cleaned his tank together for 3 years, until he passed away peacefully.
When I was 12, I rescued my second betta, Sasuke from CLEAR plastic cup. This store had 30 bettas in cups all clumped together. I knew my baby was super stressed. Sasuke was a blue with black mask CT, and I loved him to pieces. He was really sick. I did everything I could to help him, but after 2 years I came home from school to find him floating upside down. I was devastated.
I regret to say that I was nowhere near as attached to King, my second CT rescue. I think I got him way to soon after sasuke, and I didn't take nearly as good care of him as I should have. He held on for 7 months before passing away. I'm so sorry baby.


----------



## aditya (Dec 3, 2013)

good story


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

We all live and learn. It is so many bettas in the store and would be happy if we take them home. I would say 3 years it ok for a betta. If you have a betta for 3 years then he was probobly 3.5 y old. My first betta lived for a year . Now i have one that is older than 5 y old , i lost the count how old he is. My other bettas also pretty old. Just had one died , he was 4 years old. I had a few bettas that are died at 2.5 years old.
Do you have another betta now?
Do you need any help on water changes?


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

yeah, I just got my new little guy a week ago, and I added a pleco to his tank yesterday. they seem to get along quite well!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know if it good idea. Keep eye on them and have a hospital tank just in case nipping will happen.
I also saw your other post about divider for your 5 gall tank. I would not recommend it. I think 5 gall is good for one betta. Its my point of view though , i don't like shared tanks because i always afraid that one betta eventually will get sick, then you will end up with two sick bettas. They do get sick eventually, no matter how good you taking care of them. I had my 3.5 y old betta bad fin rot about 5 months ago. Now my 2.5 y old betta severely bloated. I hope its not internal parasites. So may be i am extreme , but i like to be safe than sorry. I don't even share any equipment between my bettas in case one can get sick.


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

you're probably right about the halfmoon tank. luckily for me, I have a 10 gallon in reserve for the future. I can use that one to host another betta or 2.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am wondering if you trying to cycle your tank or you just doing full water changes?

Not sure why your last one lived for 7 month only. I don't have any betta that lived less than about 2.5 years. And actually my very first few bettas didn't live long. So i tried to understand why ,and i actually change the way i do water changes .They live a lot longer with the new water changes schedule. May be you need to change something ?


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

I do 30% changes once a week, is that alright?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

If your tank has a filter and its cycled, its better to do 50% water changes weekly with vacuuming , filter media needs to be swish/rinse in the tank water regularly, wipes the walls every 2 wks.
If your tank don't have filters still better to do weekly water changes along with one full water change.


----------

